# Anyone looking for a breeding setup?



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

While I'm not getting out of fish, I'm lightening my maintenance requirements as I focus on our new business.

I have 8-10 tanks in the 15-20g range that all have a 12"x24" footprint. They have filters, heaters, and substrate. They fit well on the $150 shop shelving you can buy at Sam's club/Costco/Home Depot/Lowes. There are lights that you would need to re-hang as the shelving is not included. But they are 6500k T8, some are overdriven for higher output. I also have a CO2 rig that can drive up to 6 of the tanks.

Here is a photo:

__
https://flic.kr/p/3989500876

I'm open to either selling it (make an offer), or making a long-term loan on the idea that I may want it back some day. All but three tanks are taken down now. One has a colony of killi fish that are spoken for I think. And another has a colony of yellow tailed goodeids that are probably going to Fish Gallery unless someone wants them (all). the third tank should have a colony of cherry shrimp, but it's hard to tell due to the plant density. The rest of the fish went in our larger tanks.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm interested in your 6 tank co2 rig. Got any pictures?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

how much for two 20g and lights? I would also be willing to take the guppies.


----------



## kleankord (Mar 29, 2010)

im intererested in the goodieds if you were just gonna give them away to fg


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Don't have any guppies. The red tails are live bearers, but they really, REALLY don't like salt in the water. 

If you and kleankord want to coordinate, you are welcome to split the colony between you. It is *really* overcrowded.

Will sell the whole breeding setup - steel rack, 4x20g and 4x15g tanks, hang on filters, lights and timers for $300. 

Separately ,lights (4) are $25 each. Some of them are upgraded to run with a second ballast for additional output. Those go on a first come, first served basis. We have a couple of extra bulbs that will go to whomever wants them.

20g are $15, with black substrate
15g are $10 with the same stuff 

You are welcome to any of the plants in the breeding rack, and we can probably be persuaded to part with a few from the big tanks as well, though they are a little neglected at the moment.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool, what is the differents between guppies and live bears? do you have any 55g stands .


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@Fishyjoe24: One is a specific type of fish the the other is a group. Guppies are live bearers and so are sword tails, platties, mollies, endlers...Did I leave anyone out


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

fishyjoe24 said:


> cool, what is the difference between guppies and live bears? do you have any 55g stands .


The term Live Bearer covers all fish that give birth to live young, instead of laying eggs. It covers a lot of different fish, with a lot of different water condition requirements for them to be happy.

A number of live bearers - including most guppies I think ( someone correct me if I'm wrong )- prefer some salt in the water. Most of the goodieds - including the Xenoteca Eiseni we are giving away - don't like it at all.

Don't have any 55 gal stands.


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

i would be intrested in borrowing the setup if you would be willing to long term loan it .. but it would be over a week from wed before i get my truck back or could come get it


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, I need a shelf, so if I sell it, I would buy a new shelf with the money. If I loan it, it can't come with the shelves unless you want to buy me a replacement shelf (since the lights are pre-mounted to this one and that would save some headaches.) I think they run $150-200 at Costco/Sam's Club. $300 for the whole thing is a steal.. the tanks were probably $300 alone. 

I do need the fish gone ASAP and really all of it, I'd like to take the tanks out and replace it with stuff for my business.


----------

